# Greater Cane Rats



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

Heres a quick pic of my new Greater Cane Rats. These are MASSIVE!!










Oh and heres a pic of how big these guys can get!!


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

wow there huge! really nice though, What sort of enclosure are they in, a strong one!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Bloody 'ell!!! Awesome!!


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

The enclosure they are in at the moment is very sturdy and chew proof. The finalized enclosure I have planned I'm hoping will do the job also.



> Bloody 'ell!!! Awesome!!


Cheers:2thumb:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

these guys expensive? theyde give any cat a run for their money!!!


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

They're amazing! What are their persoalities/temperaments like?

Great pics


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

> these guys expensive?


Not that expensive, but the care is hard to cater for, so this is where the expense comes in. They are rare though 



> What are their persoalities/temperaments like?


The female is quite calm and laid back, but the male is a nightmare!


----------



## ownedbyroxy (Jan 27, 2009)

chuffing nora!! 
huuuuuuuuuuuuge!!!!

i had never heard of sooooo many animals - or that you could keep so many diff animals as pets until i joined this forum. 
these would give the bravest cat a run for his money! lol 
** has visions of Jerry being replaced for one of these, with poor Tom getting a gert big load of jip!** :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

They are absolutely amazing!! Can we get some more pics?


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

Its a ROUS! (anyone who has seen the princess bride will know what I mean)


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

fantastic! Wouldnt wanna be bit by one of these guys, a bite from a normal rat is enough to make me cry! (Im a big wimp! lol!) xx


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

Issa said:


> Its a ROUS! (anyone who has seen the princess bride will know what I mean)


:lol2: I know exactly what you mean.




> Can we get some more pics?


Uh...No...

Only joking! Here ya go.


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

OMG WOW :mf_dribble:

why did u have 2 put that pick up, its so unfair, like eating fish n chips infront of someone with there jaw wired

lucky u :whip:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

These look amazing. How old are your 2 then?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Ive just googled these and came up with this
http://www.cowforce.com/swf/0430-what.swf?id= just click on the picture next to the back button and it will tell you a short bit about them:gasp: Bush meat


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

:devil::devil:

thats awful there so lovley....


but not lovley food!!!... X x X


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> These look amazing. How old are your 2 then?



Thanks. Not sure how old they are, but judging by the size of them, I'd say they were already old enough to breed.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Issa said:


> Its a ROUS! (anyone who has seen the princess bride will know what I mean)


:rotfl: :rotfl: They look amazing :flrt:


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Does cane mean big or something?

All cane creatures are huge.


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Fabulous Matt, never seen a photo of these before, bet they can pack a bite if they are annoyed!!!


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

Joe1507 said:


> Does cane mean big or something?
> 
> All cane creatures are huge.


They are called Cane Rats as they live in the cane fields of Africa. They are a big pest of agriculture and also used as food.



> Fabulous Matt, never seen a photo of these before, bet they can pack a bite if they are annoyed!!!


Thanks. They apparantly don't bite even when caught. There has been no recorded incidents even in the wild! I don't want to test the notion though.:blush:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

let us know when you find it out!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

:lol2: hope they don't prove you wrong!!!!


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

Me too!

Farmercoope - I'll let you have a go first :whistling2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Matt Lusty said:


> Me too!
> 
> Farmercoope - I'll let you have a go first :whistling2:


wears me gauntlets! lol


----------

